# Occupation reassignment or transfer questions



## Drifter (23 Aug 2011)

not to get into a long story,  I am looking for information on how to change to another trade that was closed last year but apparently is "open" now
not sure if this is the right place to post this 


I am almost done my trade qualification course (ql3 or dp1 not sure which it is now ?)  and  the more i am learning about this trade the more I am thinking it may not be what I would like to do. I have a appointment with the bpso in a short while to discuse my options. I would like to come with as much info as i can gather. I was told that once i have completed over 75% of my course, my request would not be entertained. However I also have heard that this is just the school policy and not the CF's. 

I could just finish my contract and try to VOT, but I would rather not wait that long 

just trying to feel out my option and stack the deck in my favour if possible 
or at least get pointed in the right direction

thank you


----------



## Wookilar (24 Aug 2011)

Drifter,

(Nice Deadlands avatar btw, two thumbs up)

The chances of them allowing you to OT at this point are very slim. Generally speaking (there are sometimes exceptions), you will not be allowed to OT till you are QL5 (is that DP2 in the Army now?) and a Cpl (substantive), UNLESS the trade you are in is overborne and the trade you want is hurting.

Either way, there will be a couple of things to find out from the BPSO:

1) Is your trade open out?
2) Is the trade you want open in for OT's?
3) At what point will you be allowed to OT?

Start there and see what your options are.

Wook


----------



## Drifter (24 Aug 2011)

Thank you that points me in the right direction 

nice that you recognize my avatar ... i think DL classic is to date my fav system besides cp2020
... oh oh i am showing my inner nerd


----------



## bfp100 (24 Aug 2011)

Yeah I can tell you right now having been down that road a couple months ago unless your failing off course or your grades are poor they wont let you out unless you started the process before you were 75% then they will still entertain the thought even if you have graduated however DO NOT let anyone change the date on your original memo nor let them shred any rewrite you do because of different and varying opinions on the way/standard of the way a memo is written. In my case a new warrant would not entertain the new memo i had rewrote until the date was the new date I unknowingly changed the date and because of that had no proof that my process was started before the change of course. Best of Luck!


----------



## Wookilar (25 Aug 2011)

Drifter said:
			
		

> ... oh oh i am showing my inner nerd



Embrace the inner nerdness. Deadlands is one of my favorite settings. There are quite a few gamers floating around on every Base (and even a few on here). We're even starting a new club in Gagetown this year.

Good Luck in your interview.

Wook


----------

